
Ask HN: Are advertisers stealing Christmas? - dstjean
I&#x27;ve started my Christmas shopping and a few years ago my partner wanted a VR headset. So I did some research and purchased one this year.<p>Now my partner mentioned to me that VR headset advertisements are being shown and found that &quot;odd&quot;. That is on a different device&#x2F;profile in the house. Same IP though.<p>I didn&#x27;t mention anything. &quot;I guess it&#x27;s a popular gift for Christmas&quot;<p>How are you doing your Christmas shopping online to prevent such situations?
======
dstjean
Wondering if the way to go is in Incognito mode from a different IP. But then
the moment I authenticate with Amazon for example, my profile (and associated
data points [All IPs used, cookies, etc.]) could be used to target
advertisement.

